# iMac ... vert ... pomme  ? :)



## ASdesign46 (13 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir a toutes et a tous, je voulais savoir si vous pouviez m'éclairer   ?

Je rentre chez moi en fin d'après midi, quand , en bas de chez moi, je vois les encombrants.

Bon je m'approche encore un peu et la PAF un iMac vert (quel année je ne sais pas quel modele non plus c'est en autre pour ça que je poste  )



Bon, je me dit, il doit etre en panne, je vais faire un peu de mecanique 

Je le prend, et surprise je vois un peu plus lin le clavier, la souris, et le cable d'alimentation !

Haha, la je me dit il doit fonctionner mais si il est la, ce doit etre la Carte mere ou le DD ou je ne sais quoi d'autre ... 

Je rentre chez moi avec tout le bazard sous les bras , je branche, le donG :mouais: MacOS et le bureau  



ok ok ... je me calme, :rateau: j'ai 18 ans et meme si cela fait 3 ans que je suis sur Mac je ne sais pas du tout me servir de ce MacOS (je regarde c'est tout  )



Donc MA question, Que puis je faire de ce iMac ??  

Je le vend ? - non ca ne m'apportera rien et puis c'est (et ce sera) une belle piece de collection, il va bien avec mon ipod 1G 5go 
Je le garde pour le regarder ? - peut d'interet ...
Je vous demande quelques, infos etc ... ? - OUI :love: 
lol


Que puis je faire avec ce iMac donc ? (sans dépenser d'argent ou alors très peu?)
2 petites photos :







Je vous remercie Beaucoup 
Bonne soirée

ASdesign46


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

On a du mal à cerner la couleur sur tes photos, est-ce un "Bondi Blue" (rev A ou B - G3/233Mhz) ou un Five flavors "lime" (rev C 266 ou 333 Mhz) ?

Dans ce dernier cas, il fera gentiment tourner Mac OS X (préférer la version 10.3, la plus véloce, mais ne pas oublier de mettre le firmware à jour avant), pour de la petite bureautique et un peu de surf internet. Dans le cas d'un 233, mieux vaut, je pense, le laisser sous OS 9, mais là, pour le surf internet, c'est très limité, vu l'ancienneté du système et des navigateurs qui y tournent.


----------



## ASdesign46 (13 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse Pascal 77,

Une photos pour que, j'espère, vous puissiez mieux cernez la couleurs :





Et je ne sais pas si cela peut avancer quelque chose : 





dans cette partie la vous devez le savoir  :


----------



## mp_ (14 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

lecteur CD à tiroir - daté de 98 -> iMac Bondi Blue Rev.A ou Rev.B 233 ou 266 MHz


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2008)

mp_ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> lecteur CD à tiroir - daté de 98 -> iMac Bondi Blue Rev.A ou Rev.B 233 ou 266 MHz



Presque ; La bonne réponse : "lecteur CD à tiroir - daté de juillet 98 -> iMac Bondi Blue Rev.A 233 MHz.

Le rev B est sorti en septembre ou octobre 98, de mémoire, et était aussi à 233 Mhz

266 Mhz, c'est l'iMac rev C "five flavors", qui est sorti en 266 et 333 Mhz début 99. 

Les différences entre rev A et rev B (les deux "Bondi Blue") :

- La carte vidéo : ATI Rage II - 2Mo de VRam extensible à 6 pour le rev A, ATI Rage Pro - 6 Mo de VRam pour le rev B.
- La mémoire : extensible à 384 Mo pour le rev A, à 512 Mo pour le rev B (données actuelles, 128 et 256 Mo à l'époque)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

coucou
truc tout simple
peut etre pas vu

ca


> je branche, le donG  MacOS et le bureau


ce qui veut dire que soit via les tableaux de bord (OS9) soit via menu pomme "a propos de/information systeme"
tu as acces aux infos techs  sur ce mac

Qu'en faire?
plein de choses possibles

le vendre?
hmmmm
*Sans les cd* c'est mal barré


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Qu'en faire?
> plein de choses possibles
> 
> le vendre?
> ...



Reste toujours cette solution


----------



## mp_ (14 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Presque ; La bonne réponse : "lecteur CD à tiroir - daté de juillet 98 -> iMac Bondi Blue Rev.A 233 MHz.
> 
> Le rev B est sorti en septembre ou octobre 98, de mémoire, et était aussi à 233 Mhz
> 
> ...



Bien vu, je pensais que les Rev B étaient à 266. Je m'endormirais moins co* ce soir


----------



## ASdesign46 (14 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup, 

Donc c'est un iMac Bondi blue, rev A ou B ... aucune façon de le savoir ?

Acheter sur Ebay un panther ou un tiger c'est pensable ou meme pas la peine d'y penser ? 

(je suis desolé de poser plein de questions comme ca :rose: )

Pour le don, j'ai un peu l'ame collectionneur donc pour l'instant je serais un peu radin   :rateau: 

@ pascalformac :








Voila ce que j'obtiens, d'une part en faisant menu pomme, et ensuite "a propos de votre ordinateur ..." 



Sans les CD, je ne peut rien faire ...  

Merci a vous


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

ca 



c'est typique OS 9
( c'est le menu pour eteindre etc)

et normalement tu as des infos bécane  là




et oui on trouve des OS sur annonces ( ici , sites macs divers ou de ventes generalistes)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup,
> 
> Donc c'est un iMac Bondi blue, rev A ou B ... aucune façon de le savoir ?



Relis mon post : juillet 1998, ça ne peut-être qu'un rev A



ASdesign46 a dit:


> Acheter sur Ebay un panther ou un tiger c'est pensable ou meme pas la peine d'y penser ?



Disons que Panther, même avec 384 Mo de Ram, ça serait "osé" sur une telle machine ça ferait plus un croisement de panthère et d'escargot qu'autre chose, Tiger, inutile d'y penser ! Perso, je laisserais sous OS 9



ASdesign46 a dit:


> (je suis desolé de poser plein de questions comme ca :rose: )
> 
> Pour le don, j'ai un peu l'ame collectionneur donc pour l'instant je serais un peu radin   :rateau:



C'est ton droit le plus strict, rien à dire, ma suggestion était plus une alternative au "retour à la benne". 



ASdesign46 a dit:


> @ pascalformac :
> tophs
> Voila ce que j'obtiens, d'une part en faisant menu pomme, et ensuite "a propos de votre ordinateur ..."



Déjà, là, ça doit te dire ce qu'il a comme mémoire, pour en savoir plus, c'était "menu pomme -> Infos système apple" qu'il fallait faire.


----------



## jro44 (14 Mars 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Je rentre chez moi en fin d'après midi, quand , en bas de chez moi, je vois les encombrants.
> 
> 
> Bon je m'approche encore un peu et la *PAF un iMac vert*


 
Purée, la chance que tu as !

Moi chaque fois que je vais à la déchetterie, je fais un tour du côté du tas où son entreposés les appareils électriques ou électronique ... Je rève de trouver un iMac comme toi pour le mettre à disposition de mes gosses, mais moi, je ne tombe jamais que sur des vieux PC tout pourri 
​


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

oh tu sais des G3 j'en ai vu plusieurs dans la rue
(de plus en plus, en general que la bete sans clavier souris)

le probleme c'est que c'est assez lourd  et qu'on a pas toujours ni le temps ni un lieu proche pour l'entreposer temporairement 

et parfois e temps que je previenne des macusers...plus là


----------



## ASdesign46 (14 Mars 2008)

Oui excuse moi Pascal 77, juillet 1998, donc rev A  

Bon je n'avais pas vu " Informations système Apple "... et elle affiche :



 

 

 

 



Oui j'ai - un peu - de chance jro44  mais faudrait il encore que je puisse m'en servir de ce superbe iMac G3 233Mhz 

les OSX, c'est puma panther tiger et leopard c'est ça ? je ne pourrais vraiment pas changer de OS 9 (enfin apparement il est en 8,5 ...)

Merci


----------



## mocmoc (14 Mars 2008)

tu pourrait installer tiger (pas leopard) qui fonctionne(ait),(oui helas il a quité ce monde aujourdh'ui) tres bien sur le meme modele !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> les OSX, c'est puma panther tiger et leopard c'est ça ? je ne pourrais vraiment pas changer de OS 9 (enfin apparement il est en 8,5 ...)
> 
> Merci



Oui, de toute façon, avec juste 32 Mo, tu ne pourrais même pas installer OS X 10.0.

S'il est en 8.5, je te conseille de faire la mise à jour 8.6 depuis le site des vieilleries Apple, elle est gratuite depuis le 8.5. 

Ah, va aussi dans "menu pomme -> Tableaux de bord -> démarrage, et sélectionne le disque dur comme disque de démarrage, ça bootera un poil plus vite, parce que là, il doit brièvement t'afficher le dossier avec un point d'interrogation lorsque tu l'allumes.

Enfin, si tu veux le booster un peu à l'il, je peux te donner une seconde barrette de 32 Mo, même sous 8.5 ou 8.6, il sera plus à l'aise avec 64 qu'avec 32. Si tu la veux, passe moi un MP.


----------



## jro44 (14 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh tu sais des G3 j'en ai vu plusieurs dans la rue
> (de plus en plus, en general que la bete sans clavier souris)
> 
> le probleme c'est que c'est assez lourd  et qu'on a pas toujours ni le temps ni un lieu proche pour l'entreposer temporairement
> ...



Perso, je n'en ai encore jamais vu dans la rue ni à la décharge ...
J'habites à Sainte Luce sur Loire près de Nantes : il faut croire que dans ce coin, l'iMac G3 ne pousse pas très bien


----------



## ASdesign46 (14 Mars 2008)

@ Pascal 77 : je ne trouve pas "menu pomme -> *Tableaux de bord -> démarrage*"
Car oui, effectivement au demarrage, au tout debut, il affiche le dossier avec un point d'interrogation.

Je t'envoi un MP ... et a MocMoc aussi  ce soir c'est tourné general de MP  


@ jro44 : j'ai peut etre une solution pour toi ... tu va sur un site de petites annonces, tu achete des pieces de imac G3, tu les semes un peu partout dans ton coin ... et ensuite tu recolte    




Merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2008)

jro44 a dit:


> Perso, je n'en ai encore jamais vu dans la rue ni à la décharge ...
> J'habites à Sainte Luce sur Loire près de Nantes : il faut croire que dans ce coin, l'iMac G3 ne pousse pas très bien


Moi c'est plus facile : Paris
Beaucoup d'indélicats ont la flemme de porter leur matosse à la déchetterie appropriée ( faut dire que c'est pas simple)

.Une des déchetteries n'est  pas loin de la colonne-QG -labo de SuperD , grace à qui, n'oublons jamais, on peut manger des pâtes avec 99% "rien que du bon", il sauva la France de gastros terribles   ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> @ Pascal 77 : je ne trouve pas "menu pomme -> *Tableaux de bord -> démarrage*"
> Car oui, effectivement au demarrage, au tout debut, il affiche le dossier avec un point d'interrogation.



Alors, regarde sur le disque, dans "Dossier Système", il doit y avoir un sous dossier "Dossier menu pomme", et un sous dossier "Tableaux de bord". Tu crées un alias* du second que tu mets dans le premier, et ça roule !

(*) Au cas où ... Pour faire ça, il te suffit de draguer le dossier "Tableaux de bords" sur le dossier "Dossier menu pomme" en tenant les touches "pomme" et "alt" (ou si tu préfères de leurs vrais noms : command et Option) enfoncées.

Sinon, pour les autres, je rappelle que le sujet du topic n'est pas "les cultures de l'iMac en Val de Loire et val de Seine comparées" :hein:


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2008)

C'est une pièce de musée! car c'est le premier modèle d'iMac qui a introduit d'une part la transparence des plastiques, (idée ensuite largement reprise dans tous les domaines), qui a adopté la norme usb (ensuite repris par toute l'informatique)... et ce tout nouveau design était tellement révolutionaire, qu'un iMac du même type trône dans les collections du Musée d'Art Moderne de Paris (Centre Georges Pompidou à Beaubourg)

Donc tu peux peut-être trouver un collectionneur prêt à dépenser quelques centaines d'euors pour te le racheter


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2008)

c'est certain que tu n'auras aucun probleme pour trouver preneur
( ne pas en esperer des fortunes;  sans cd , ca ne sera pas la cote usuelle)
ca interessera collectionneurs ou chasseur de pieces détachées


----------



## Larme (13 Avril 2008)

Petit gros up.
J'ai récupéré celui de ma tante. Il ressemble beaucoup à celui-ci, à la différence qu'il est orange.
De quelle année date-il ? Quel OS tournait dessus (vu que j'ai eu l'droit à un message un dossier, puis point d'interrogation...). J'aimerais relancer la bête, mais pas moyen de trouver les CDs d'installation. Y'a-t-il un moyen d'en avoir (j'ai entendu de certaines vieilles versions "gratuites") ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

C'est soit un imac rev c (janvier 99) a 266mhz ou un rev d (avril 99) a 333mhz ou un dv 
(octobre 99) a 400mhz voila !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2008)

je te conseille d'aller pêcher le petit logiciel mactracker qui est une banque de données tech  sur TOUS les macs
il t'indiquera les bases tech + boost possibles
http://www.mactracker.ca/


----------



## Larme (13 Avril 2008)

Donc apparemment, si j'en crois Wiki, c'est un MacOS8 au mieux... Et Apple offre gratuitement que les versions inférieures à la 8...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

Non, ce sont les versions inférieures à la 7.6 qui sont gratuites, et pour ton iMac, Tangerine (nom de la couleur orange), s'il a un lecteur de CD à tiroir, c'est Mac OS 8.5.1 minimum, et si c'est un lecteur à fente, Mac OS 8.6 minimum.


----------



## Larme (3 Mai 2008)

Lecteur à fente. Donc 8.6.

J'ai essayé de bricoler en essayant de "trouver" un CD bootable sur le net (vous voyez ce que je veux dire), m'enfin, je ne vais pas vous demander de l'aide quant à cela, mais ma tante à retrouver ses CDs (ENFIN !), Cependant, le petit trafficotage que j'avais essayé n'a pas fonctionné, et le CD se retrouve bloqué dans le lecteur. Toujours un écran blanc/gris au démarrage. D'ici à ce que ma tante vienne chez moi (plus de 500km), y'aurait-il un moyen d'éjecter ce CD à la con ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

Quel cd est bloqué?
la pêche" miraculeuse" ou le cd de tata?*

( ca change rien mais c'est curieux)

pour débloquer des cd dans truc à fente
il y a plusieurs fils là dessus avec divers manips d'ejection ( de clavier, de redemarrage differents, le tout variant selon les machines et OS)


Par exemple tout betement...redemarrage simple

edit
et comme en plus y a pas d'OS en route ( écran gris)
tu peux pas redemarrer " propre"
ca devra etre les manips pas propres ( bouton power etc , ce que le DD n'aime pas du tout)

--
*une erreur classique est insertion forcée du cd  à l'envers ( face gravée vers le haut)


----------



## Larme (3 Mai 2008)

Il s'agit de celui péché "miraculeusement". :/ Je sais, j'aurais dû être patient...
Concernant l'eject, j'ai lu quelques trucs, mais sur l'iMac, pas de bouton eject :/
J'ai essayé le clic maintenu. Rien.
Bouton power ?
Ca doit être le 8ième boot' de suite... >_<


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

et bien faudra le sortir " physiquement"
( voir les sujets , par exemple le coup des bristols cartons fins)
en faisant attention de ne pas buter sur le lecteur laser


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2008)

Larme a dit:


> Il s'agit de celui péché "miraculeusement". :/ Je sais, j'aurais dû être patient...
> Concernant l'eject, j'ai lu quelques trucs, mais sur l'iMac, pas de bouton eject :/
> J'ai essayé le clic maintenu. Rien.
> Bouton power ?
> Ca doit être le 8ième boot' de suite... >_<





pascalformac a dit:


> et bien faudra le sortir " physiquement"
> ( voir les sujets , par exemple le coup des bristols cartons fins)
> en faisant attention de ne pas buter sur le lecteur laser



Pas besoin d'en arriver là, les iMac G3 Slot Loading ont encore un verrou mécanique d'éjection ! Il suffit d'éteindre le Mac, et d'introduire un trombone déplié à environ un demi cm du coin droit dela fente, tu devrais sentir là comme un bouton qui s'enfonce, tu appuies dessus, et le CD sort !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

mais oui c'est vrai !
j'avais oublié que c'était ce mac
désolé

il est juste devant sur le coté de la fente

et ca marche
(j'en ai sorti quelques uns comme ca)


----------



## Larme (3 Mai 2008)

C*nn*r*e de verrou mécanique. J'ai l'air d'un abruti avec mon trombone introduit dans la fente depuis 15 minutes.
J'ai donc l'idée de le démonter, et de voir clairement le verrou ?, ou de l'enlever plus facilement en tout cas.
Cependant, d'après ceci, j'risque de me prendre une grosse décharge o.0 
Info ou intox ? J'mise sur intox, mais si j'perds :/


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2008)

Tu ne risque rien à cet endroit.
Ecarte un peu les poils, tu verras le trou (pour le trombone) !
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je trouve ces deux phrases assez bizarre, direct dans les perles !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

rien de bizarre c'est de la technique !


 ( de gestion de.... fente)  
 

( on dérive on dérive mais tu as raison, peut être pas dans tous les cas de figure , mais  pour le mac oui)


----------



## kisbizz (3 Mai 2008)

moi j'ai un rouge ... encore en tres bon etat de marche  ....demandez a fiston qui est actuellement en train de jouer   

il tourne tres bien sous tiger (10.4.11) 

le trous dans la fente , dans le mien, il se situe a gauche :
regarde bien tout a gauche au coin


----------



## Larme (4 Mai 2008)

J'ai vu le petit truc sur lequel appuyer. Mais j'ai beau forcer, que dalle... Pourtant le iMac est débranché...

L'impatience, fait chier ! :/


----------

